# Nebulisation in rats



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Odin got back from the vet with his x-rays. He has absesses in his lungs and will need to have nebulisation treatments for the rest of his life. We paid for two right now, $50.

I'm feeling so drained! I spent $300 on Joshu only to have him die at 8 months and now Odin has cost $300 so far, with the cost of a nebuliser as well comming up (paying $25 every 24-48 hours is a TON less feasible) Gidgett had a problem last time that cost $300. It seems everytime I go to this vet she gets $300 out of me D:

$900 in vet bills within the last nine months. More to come...

But anyway. I know I want Odin to live to a year, I am not euthanising him so I have to buy or rent a nebuliser. Anyone know of anything about that or have any experiance nebulising a rat? Hopefully the pet portraits/regular commissions are going to help me out. I've got a couple in already this week and hopefully none fall through. I'm also working full time which helps a bit.

Gidgett and Lugh (my ferrets) need a checkup soon as well. I bet Gidgett might need to get a start on lupron injections... She might also need adrenal surgery. Probably arond $1000 there I have NO idea where I'm going to get it. Gah! I need a pep talk/advice please!

And yeah, please tell me about your experiances with nebulisation. Sorry for the spazzy rant. I need to talk to someone about this.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Whew, I've found some affordable nebulisers on ebay. I was told I can rig a human one up to a tupperware container and the vet would help me out! Can't afford it until Friday though. But Odin should be good until then, I can buy that and a treatment friday I suppose. Maybe the vet will postpone the payment on that treatment until the next friday since I have to buy a nebuliser as well.

The vet is going to e-mail me recomendations but I think I like this model:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Sell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget
$35 and it has free shipping. I can probably buy the tupperware container for less than $10. Overall it's probably going to cost me $50. Which is a lot better than just one week of treatment there at $25 a treatment D:

I recomend any rat owner have one handy if their rats show any myco signs. They may need this later down the road. Odin just needed it much earlier than most.

Not sure how much the medicine will cost. Perhaps she can give me a script online as well? I'm going to have to buy the stuff for the rest of Odin's life so yeah... it's going to be hard to afford if it's pricey. I'm going to try to nebulise him everyday.

Again any past experiances with home nebulisation will be extremely helpful. Just wanted to add onto my previous post.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

That model looks nice, especially because it's "ultra-quiet" (and so inexpensive). I've been looking into nebulizers because most of my rats came from the pet store with bad URIs at a young age, so I'm anticipating great problems later in life due to the lung damage. 

It sounds like you've really had a lot of bad luck in the past. I hope nebulizing will help Odin - the people I've talked to who do it have been really pleased with how much it helps. All those bills sure are a hard burden to bear. 

It also sounds like you'd be a good candidate for pet health insurance - if they don't have clauses about "preexisting conditions."


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Most do unfortunately.

The vet told me to nebulise him every 24-48 hours but I can't afford the machine until Friday and I can probably only afford to nebulise him on Friday. I think I can buy the machine then, nebulise him Friday and have the machine rush shipped so HOPEFULLY it will be here on Monday and I can nebulise him again once a day everyday.

He's on Baytril now and he's eating/drinking and playing. So I think he can wait a bit on it. His breathing just will always be a little heavier than normal poor guy.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

I wonder if there's anyone nearby you who might have a nebulizer for their rats? Perhaps they could help you out so you wouldn't have to pay on Friday.

Also, can you work out a payment plan with your vet? If you've been such a big customer in the past, it seems like they would be willing to help you find a way to get Odin his treatment even if you have to pay the bills off over time.

Did the vet say anything about putting him in a steam tent? It can loosen the phlegm in his lungs and help him breathe better. I've been steaming my new rex boy regularly with added eucalyptus, and it really seems to make a difference.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

She didn't mention a steam tent! Sounds like a wonderful idea. Maybe steaming him with peppermint oil? Peppermint is great for lungs. Eucalyptus sounds awesome as well.

I'm all for herbal remedies and aids.

Yeah I think she will probably let me pay later. I'm paying for this visit on Friday. So maybe she will let me pay for the Friday visit on the next comming Friday so I have money for this weekend. I will hardly have any money as it is and it's my grocery week so I hope Chris understand I can't do the groceries this week but maybe I can do them two weeks after..

Money sucks.


----------



## tasha (Oct 16, 2006)

I hope this is working out for you, let us know how it's going. Yeah money definitely sucks. I feel so fortunate that I haven't had any health problems with my rats. (the dog is costing me a fortune though, in fact we have a vet appt. in one hour. there goes another $100. I know how you feel.)


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Well the van went caput so I can't take him to the vets office to get nebulised. I ordered my nebuliser as a buy it now Thursday and STILL havn't heard from the seller if it's been shipped or not >_<# Odin still has oral baytril but once I finally GET the nebuliser I have no idea how we are going to get the medicine. The van can't make it to the vets right now (transmission is out, it only drives in first gear D: It broke on Friday.). And I don't know of anyone who can pick it up for me D:

So I think I will call my vet and tell my situation and hope they can talk to the clinic right across the street and ask them to sell me the medicine I need? Does this sound unreasonable? I SHOULD be getting the nebuliser any day and he still is breathing heavy with occasional squeks, poor guy. I wish there was more I could do for him but sadly I can't D: He still eats/drinks and plays he just has these fits every now and again. Right now I just try to steam him in the bathroom as much as possible and give him his Baytril in hopes the nebuliser will be here.


----------

